# 43 years ago today I married my wonderful wife ????????????????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I couldn't have ever asked for a better life than being married to my wife for 43 years and counting. I want to thank you all for allowing me to be a part of this Forum these past couple of years.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your anniversary dude!

﻿
???? ???? ????
???? ???? ????
???? ???? ????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Happy anniversary Tom !


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

and now for a noter 43 years


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Tom  Congratulations


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

happy anniversary to the both of you !









(yeah i got sappy, but come on ! its 43 years ! )


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, man...that's impressive, especially now! Happy anniversary to you & your wife!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's heart warming to hear. Susi and I will celebrate our 20th next Sept. She's always the butt of my jokes, when people ask how long we've been married, I copy my dad's phrase when he was asked, and comment, "It's not long really, just seems long!"

Happy Anniversary dude! Love is the best thing of life.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Nothing better a man can do for his own happiness than find and make a life with the person (or people) he's meant to be with. Mazel tov!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Happy anniversary to you both from all of us!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations Tom and Teresa! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy Happy Happy and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!

Love is the most important thing in the world! (and slingshots! hahaha)

Thanks to share Tag!

Volp


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations and happy anniversary!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wellmy friend..Good for you & your wife..kHope you have anothe 43yrs..

OM


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

happy belated anniversary :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------

